# Changed location of wireless printer



## imconfuseddd (Aug 20, 2010)

I recently moved into college and have brought my hp photosmart plus wireless printer from home. I connected everything back up and the power is on. My computer connects to the internet here but but printer remains offline and i am unable to print anything. Any suggestions on how to get the printer back online.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Was it connected to your wireless router at home?
Did you also bring the wireless router with you?


----------

